# HBO MAX Pre-Order Promo



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Just got this email and went ahead and signed up! Been hoping they had some type of yearly launch deal! HBO Max









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Does this include your basic HBO? If not, its appalling that a pay service is launching a pay service. What , do they have content we have never seen? Director commentary from the Sopranos?? Bloopers from GOT? (u know what Im talking about!)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They're going to have some originals. Like originals specific to this service that will not be on the regular HBO. It is kind of insane. Especially since some of us get HBO for "free" bundled into our cable package and will now be faced with potentially paying for this as well just to get access to the originals. (none of the announced originals appeal to me, so not jumping on that bandwagon just yet)

But this streaming thing is getting insane. If you add up what you pay for all the various streaming apps now (assuming you subscribed to commercial free version of them all) you'd be paying more than cable....

$16 - Netflix
$12 - Hulu
$9 - Prime Video
$7 - Disney+
$5 - AppleTV+
$10 - CBS All Access
$10 - Peacock
$15 - HBO Max
$11 - Showtime
$50 - YouTube TV
_____
$145

And you still have to pay $50/mo or so for the internet connection

This is what à la carte pricing looks like.


----------



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

You don't need all those all the time though. Each you might need for a month or two to watch the show you want.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> Does this include your basic HBO?


Yes, it's got everything that's on HBO. Not the linear channels, but all the content thereof, on-demand. (Well, that's the plan. It doesn't exist yet. For now, $12 just gets you "HBO Now"... which is $3 off the normal price. That _also_ has all the HBO content.)



> _If not, its appalling ..._


Dude, seriously, this offer is pure gold, with no drawbacks that I'm aware of (except for the cable companies -- they'll take the hit).


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

mattyro7878 said:


> Does this include your basic HBO? If not, its appalling that a pay service is launching a pay service. What , do they have content we have never seen? Director commentary from the Sopranos?? Bloopers from GOT? (u know what Im talking about!)


I don't have HBO through cable or at all so this is a great deal for me as I get all of HBO shows plus their originals (can't wait for the gossip girl reboot) plus it will be the only place to stream Big Bang Theory and Friends and have a exclusive Friends Reunion and several CW shows. It's basically replacing HBO Now for the same price ( less with this promo) with way more content

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> $15 - HBO Max


As an existing HBO subscriber, the price of this deal (for the first year), for me, is $-3/mo. (After that it's just $0.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> As an existing HBO subscriber, the price of this deal (for the first year), for me, is $-3/mo. (After that it's just $0.)


I subscribe to HBO but it's bundled into my tier with Charter so I can't get rid of it and actually save any money. If I dropped to the next tier down, where it's not included, I'd lose a bunch of other channels my wife watches. So me it's just a full on +$12-15


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

janitor53 said:


> You don't need all those all the time though. Each you might need for a month or two to watch the show you want.


I'm too lazy to keep turning them on and off all the time. I tried that with Hulu for a while, since they only have a few originals we actually watch, and just got lazy and stopped. No way I'm doing that with 10 different services. Plus a lot of them have a special price if you sign up for a year and some even have like a cool off period where if you quit then you have to wait a few months before you can rejoin.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I subscribe to HBO but it's bundled into my tier with Charter so I can't get rid of it and actually save any money. If I dropped to the next tier down, where it's not included, I'd lose a bunch of other channels my wife watches. So me it's just a full on +$12-15


Actually...

Charter customers who pay for HBO will get HBO Max free when it launches next month


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> Actually...
> 
> Charter customers who pay for HBO will get HBO Max free when it launches next month


Cool! Glad I didn't sign up then.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

It's also being included in a lot of existing AT&T services, like many of their unlimited mobile data plans and AT&T Fiber internet.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

wmcbrine said:


> Yes, it's got everything that's on HBO. Not the linear channels, but all the content thereof, on-demand. (Well, that's the plan. It doesn't exist yet. For now, $12 just gets you "HBO Now"... which is $3 off the normal price. That _also_ has all the HBO content.)
> 
> Dude, seriously, this offer is pure gold, with no drawbacks that I'm aware of (except for the cable companies -- they'll take the hit).


I'm in. I usually subscribe to HBO for 1 month a year to binge entire series when a finale is dropped. However, $12 is totally worth it for the year. I was allowed to sign up and haven't subscribed since the Game of Thrones finale.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

If I sign up for this through this link,will I be able to watch it on my TVO? Will it link to my Amazon prime app? Aside from tivo, Will I be able to use it with a Chrome cast and a iPhone smart app?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

leiff said:


> If I sign up for this through this link,will I be able to watch it on my TVO? Will it link to my Amazon prime app? Aside from tivo, Will I be able to use it with a Chrome cast and a iPhone smart app?


No. This is a new service. Unless TiVo releases a new app for it, which is unlikely, you wont be able to watch on a TiVo.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I have Xfinity paying for HBO so I think they will include it also.

I wonder if HBO Go via Tivo will have access if you subscribe.

Will we get Cinemax channels on regular TV with my HBO sub.?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

schatham said:


> I have Xfinity paying for HBO so I think they will include it also.


I wouldn't assume that. They haven't announced it.



> _I wonder if HBO Go via Tivo will have access if you subscribe._


HBO Go = cableco-authorized
HBO Now = authorized by individual account

This is the only difference between them. Yet, TiVo has NEVER supported HBO Now. That looks to me like TiVo wanting to appease their cableco partners -- while HBO's current strategy seems like the opposite. Anyway, so far, HBO Now and HBO Max are linked; HBO Go is not.



> _Will we get Cinemax channels on regular TV with my HBO sub.?_


Cinemax is formally separate from HBO. Speculation is that Cinemax is on the way out altogether, but there's no official word on that. What we do know is that they've stopped producing new shows, and they've been dropped by several big cablecos.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

wmcbrine said:


> schatham said:
> 
> 
> > I have Xfinity paying for HBO so I think they will include it also?
> ...


I have made numerous inquiries in the past several months and, as of today, the internal Comcast pronouncements are that they "have no plans currently" to offer HBO Max to their subscribers.

I think we can safely assume, however, that there are and will remain ongoing discussions between Comcast and AT&T regarding HBO Max. But as of this moment no agreements are imminent.



wmcbrine said:


> Cinemax is formally separate from HBO. Speculation is that Cinemax is on the way out altogether, but there's no official word on that. What we do know is that they've stopped producing new shows, and they've been dropped by several big cablecos.


I expect that any content exclusive to Cinemax will be folded into the HBO Max library (hence the methodology behind the nomenclature of the new service) along with the demise of the former.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

chiguy50 said:


> I have made numerous inquiries in the past several months and, as of today, the internal Comcast pronouncements are that they "have no plans currently" to offer HBO Max to their subscribers.


Then I might have to cancel HBO and get HBO Max direct from HBO for $3 less. I do like having it on TV to record though.

Maybe Cinemax stuff will wind up on HBO channels anyway.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

schatham said:


> Then I might have to cancel HBO and get HBO Max direct from HBO for $3 less. I do like having it on TV to record though.


I am in the same boat with the same reservations about cancelling my HBO sub through Comcast.

My current plan is to sign up for the HBO Now/Max discount offer later this month if it is still available. I will simultaneously cancel my Comcast/HBO sub and try out HBO Max for at least one month. I don't like the idea of paying twice for HBO, but Comcast will only charge me for the pro rated days that I subscribe so that I can start and cancel at will without penalty whereas AT&T and every other provider that I know of (e.g., Amazon Video) will charge you for the full month without the possibility for reimbursement for unused days. That is one of the great, unique benefits of taking out a premium channel sub through Comcast.

I definitely want the opportunity to check out HBO Max for myself and to get a feel, not just for the depth and breadth of its content, but also for how much compromise is entailed in carrying it solely as an OTT app (such as I do for Netflix and Amazon Video). Like you, I value the convenience of being able to set and keep recordings on my TiVo and of having them in the My Shows listing where I can see at a glance what programs I have yet to watch along with the rest of my CTV shows (even though I typically resort to streaming them via HBO GO for the better audio and video).

AIUI, you can cancel the HBO Now/Max subscription at any time since the billing is monthly. But you will presumably lose the discount deal if you cancel and then subsequently want to resubscribe.



schatham said:


> Maybe Cinemax stuff will wind up on HBO channels anyway.


I see little to no chance of this happening; otherwise, what is there to differentiate HBO from HBO Max? You might see some shows become available via other providers, though, such as Netflix or Amazon Prime. Distributors are always looking to make deals.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

HBO go app on tivo doesn't work with xfi- Comcast last I checked right? I'm trying to find out the best way to get HBO but it's not worth saving the extra $3 if my device doesn't support it. Of course I'd like the best quality possible.
I just read showtime anytime app supports 4K Dolby vision content. Now I need to find which player I have best supports this so I can check it out. Wonder how long before HBO Max gets 4K?


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

leiff said:


> HBO go app on tivo doesn't work with xfi- Comcast last I checked right? I'm trying to find out the best way to get HBO but it's not worth saving the extra $3 if my device doesn't support it. Of course I'd like the best quality possible.
> I just read showtime anytime app supports 4K Dolby vision content. Now I need to find which player I have best supports this so I can check it out. Wonder how long before HBO Max gets 4K?


It works. Just refresh your browser when authenticating after it tells you it does not work.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

schatham said:


> Maybe Cinemax stuff will wind up on HBO channels anyway.


This is purely anecdotal, but the movie "Contagion" was previously exclusive to Cinemax but I checked last night and it is now available on HBO Go and Xfinity Stream with subscription through May 18. Perhaps could just be a result of the recent popularity/timeliness of the film.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Probably a dumb question, but I signed up for this promo and access to HBO NOW started today which I've never used before. In a browser I can't find any way to skip forwards 10 seconds during playback, there's only a skip back button. Is there any way to skip forwards using a browser? Not at all happy with the presentation, navigation and video quality of HBO NOW via a browser. Hope HBO MAX will be much better...


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

moyekj said:


> Probably a dumb question, but I signed up for this promo and access to HBO NOW started today which I've never used before. In a browser I can't find any way to skip forwards 10 seconds during playback, there's only a skip back button. Is there any way to skip forwards using a browser? Not at all happy with the presentation, navigation and video quality of HBO NOW via a browser. Hope HBO MAX will be much better...


Are you familiar with HBO GO?

If HBO Now uses the same viewer, you an click on and drag the time marker to the desired resumption point.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

chiguy50 said:


> Are you familiar with HBO GO?
> 
> If HBO Now uses the same viewer, you an click on and drag the time marker to the desired resumption point.


 Never used HBO GO either. The time marker way is pretty awful though. Imprecise and several seconds to resume play. I thought other streaming services were bad enough for trick play, but this is among the worse. There's a skip back button, why not skip forwards?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

So if i subscribe through this link for this $3 discount ,then in order to view the content I must use the HBO now app or Web browser on computer is that right? Is the quality just as good as as opposed to paying $15 a month instead through the Amazon prime app?


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

leiff said:


> So if i subscribe through this link for this $3 discount ,then in order to view the content I must use the HBO now app or Web browser on computer is that right? Is the quality just as good as as opposed to paying $15 a month instead through the Amazon prime app?


Just for a few weeks until HBO Max launches then it will have its own app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

leiff said:


> Is the quality just as good as as opposed to paying $15 a month instead through the Amazon prime app?


Here's what I can say: the PQ of HBO Go was much, much better than that of Comcast's HBO, back when I was a subscriber. I'd expect the PQ of HBO Now to be identical to that of HBO Go, because why wouldn't they be? In practice, the little bit of HBO Now that I've watched the past few days didn't look that great, but I'm assuming that was due to the material -- shot-at-home versions of Real Time and Last Week Tonight -- plus my eyes are kind of bothering me lately. I dunno.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm thinking of switching from my Comcast HBO (with HBO Go app) to this HBO max promo. My only reservations are that my 1 TB monthly data cap could see a hit and would miss the convenience of using my TiVo to watch. But flipping to the Roku or Apple TV (depending on which room in the house) isn't a big deal since we do it for Netflix, Amazon Prime, Showtime, Disney, etc.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

dmk1974 said:


> I'm thinking of switching from my Comcast HBO (with HBO Go app) to this HBO max promo. My only reservations are that my 1 TB monthly data cap could see a hit and would miss the convenience of using my TiVo to watch. But flipping to the Roku or Apple TV (depending on which room in the house) isn't a big deal since we do it for Netflix, Amazon Prime, Showtime, Disney, etc.


I believe Comcast has "paused" the 1TB cap during the pandemic. So now would be a good time to do the HBO switch and try a full-out stress test on your data. You can always go back to where you were (unless you can't cancel the 12 month promo early).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

leiff said:


> So if i subscribe through this link for this $3 discount ,then in order to view the content I must use the HBO now app or Web browser on computer is that right? Is the quality just as good as as opposed to paying $15 a month instead through the Amazon prime app?


Just watching "Big Little Lies" season 2 on HBO NOW I'm not at all impressed with picture quality. My recollection is HBO via Amazon Channels was much better (for Game of Thrones and Westworld at any rate).


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Just watching "Big Little Lies" season 2 on HBO NOW I'm not at all impressed with picture quality. My recollection is HBO via Amazon Channels was much better (for Game of Thrones and Westworld at any rate).


They could be decreasing pic quality because it's free due to corona. And I nkow other services decreased pic quality in some areas of the world to help put less strain on Al Gore's internets.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> They could be decreasing pic quality because it's free due to corona.


Or because they're overwhelmed with new members, although I'd hope they planned for that.

Either way -- surely they'll want to present the best possible PQ for HBO Max's debut on the 27th.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I signed up. I'll watch Westworld tonight on Now; it'll be interesting to see if I notice any difference from Comcast. (Does Now do 4K?)

It'll also be interesting to see how hard Comcast tries to keep me when I call to cancel HBO!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I signed up. I'll watch Westworld tonight on Now; it'll be interesting to see if I notice any difference from Comcast. (Does Now do 4K?)


There is no 4K or HDR on any of the HBO venues AFAICT.

But I strongly suspect that these features will be coming to HBO Max sooner or later since AT&T is trying to compete with the other major SVOD services, like Netflix and Amazon Video, that have long since offered this upgrade for some of their programs as well as immersive audio on a limited basis.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> It'll also be interesting to see how hard Comcast tries to keep me when I call to cancel HBO!


I can tell you the answer to that right now: Not at all. 

You can sign up for or cancel the premium channel services from Comcast at will and they will only charge you a pro rated fee for the number of days in the billing cycle that you had the service. The CSR's have been given guidance on HBO Max (tell the customer that we have no current plans to offer it) and have no authorization to offer any HBO discounts or other compensation at this time. You can ask for, and generally can get, a temporary free customer courtesy sub to SHO or Starz, for example, depending on your account status, but the only AT&T service Comcast will provide at present is plain vanilla HBO (including access to HBO Go with your Xfinity sign-in) for $15 p.m. assuming it is not included with your service plan on the legacy billing system.

I'm curious to see how this evolves once HBO Max matures and Peacock has its national launch (15 July).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

chiguy50 said:


> I can tell you the answer to that right now: Not at all.
> 
> You can sign up for or cancel the premium channel services from Comcast at will and they will only charge you a pro rated fee for the number of days in the billing cycle that you had the service. The CSR's have been given guidance on HBO Max (tell the customer that we have no current plans to offer it) and have no authorization to offer any HBO discounts or other compensation at this time. You can ask for, and generally can get, a temporary free customer courtesy sub to SHO or Starz, for example, depending on your account status, but the only AT&T service Comcast will provide at present is plain vanilla HBO (including access to HBO Go with your Xfinity sign-in) for $15 p.m. assuming it is not included with your service plan on the legacy billing system.
> 
> I'm curious to see how this evolves once HBO Max matures and Peacock has its national launch (15 July).


Interesting...in the past when I've canceled HBO, it was annoyingly difficult because of all the steps they would go through to try to get me to change my mind. I was actually not looking forward to the call for that reason; I'm glad to hear I won't have to go through all that again!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I tried the "What to Watch in May" program (just for something short) and got much better PQ. It seems fine.

Fios didn't try to persuade me to keep HBO through them, per se, but they did make it difficult to drop it, compared to how easy it would be to add it (a handful of clicks in the web interface). I had to chat, give my nameemailphoneaccount#, etc.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I signed up. I'll watch Westworld tonight on Now; it'll be interesting to see if I notice any difference from Comcast. (Does Now do 4K?)
> 
> It'll also be interesting to see how hard Comcast tries to keep me when I call to cancel HBO!


You can cancel online, look for manage premiums. Unless your hoping for a deal.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

schatham said:


> You can cancel online, look for manage premiums. Unless your hoping for a deal.


No to the latter, but also no to the former. It just takes me to a toll-free number to call.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Interesting...in the past when I've canceled HBO, it was annoyingly difficult because of all the steps they would go through to try to get me to change my mind. I was actually not looking forward to the call for that reason; I'm glad to hear I won't have to go through all that again!


YMMV. Not all CSR's are created equal!

But, in earnest, it should be a relatively easy and short phone call if you cannot cancel on-line (not all subscribers have the latter option).


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No to the latter, but also no to the former. It just takes me to a toll-free number to call.


Manage TV, Manage premiums, then Uncheck box. Then look to the right and accept. If it's part of your plan this won't work. It will be grayed out.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

schatham said:


> Manage TV, Manage premiums, then Uncheck box. Then look to the right and accept. If it's part of your plan this won't work. It will be grayed out.


Again, Manage Premiums takes me to a toll-free number. That's it.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Again, Manage Premiums takes me to a toll-free number. That's it.


I haven't checked lately but that is my experience. I thought it was to prevent frequent changes.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Beryl said:


> I haven't checked lately but that is my experience. I thought it was to prevent frequent changes.


That's odd, I make frequent changes and can always access it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I haven't made a change in years and cannot access it.

I assume it's just different local Comcasts.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Again, Manage Premiums takes me to a toll-free number. That's it.


Does your account have some type of lock set? Maybe a lock to prevent household members from ordering premium channels.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

schatham said:


> Does your account have some type of lock set? Maybe a lock to prevent household members from ordering premium channels.


Nope.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

I have HBO through Comcast. Does anyone know what Comcast plans are for HBO Max. Such as will it be included with current subscription? Available for additional price, etc ?

EDIT: Based on further investigation, it appears there are no plans for comcast to offer HBO MAX at this time. Looking like AT&T worked out an exclusive 1 year deal, other providers have to wait. Individuals can of course subscribe directly through HBO.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

nrnoble said:


> I have HBO through Comcast. Does anyone know what Comcast plans are for HBO Max. Such as will it be included with current subscription? Available for additional price, etc ?
> 
> EDIT: Based on further investigation, it appears there are no plans for comcast to offer HBO MAX at this time. Looking like AT&T worked out an exclusive 1 year deal, other providers have to wait. Individuals can of course subscribe directly through HBO.


I asked again yesterday and was given the same "Comcast has no plans at present to offer HBO Max" response. I therefore went ahead and cancelled my Comcast sub to HBO in favor of the $12 p.m. HBO Max offer through HBO Now. I figure I can always cancel the stand-alone month-to-month HBO Max sub and go back to Comcast for the linear HBO channels if and when it suits me.

By the way, bear in mind that Comcast pro-rates their charges so that you can cancel a premium sub at any time and you will only be charged for the days in the billing period that it was active (IOW, you can turn it on and off at will), whereas any OTT sub usually charges by the month with no refunds.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I haven't had HBO in several years but I thought the $12 offer something that I shouldn't pass up. We'll see what it brings and we'll see how Comcast/Xfinity reacts.

An interesting Comcast/Xfinity experience with their latest 'Watchathon Viewing Extravaganza' - It certainly makes the XG1V4 a very desirable STB for 'main display' viewing. It's a very seamless change between a Streaming APP and back to Live TV or 'where-ever'. My TiVo Roamio & Mini(s) w/CableCARD ain't leaving but certainly see less use. With a few more Comcast/Xfinity relationships the XG1V4 I'd think very desirable. I don't know what will happen (for me July 2021) but for now I'm quite happy I got the package.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

nrnoble said:


> Looking like AT&T worked out an exclusive 1 year deal, other providers have to wait.


1. AT&T didn't work out a deal -- they _own_ HBO nowadays.
2. It's not exclusive. Several cable providers have in fact worked out deals.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I signed up. I'll watch Westworld tonight on Now; it'll be interesting to see if I notice any difference from Comcast. (Does Now do 4K?)
> 
> It'll also be interesting to see how hard Comcast tries to keep me when I call to cancel HBO!


They made no offer when I cancelled after Westworld. Went over to SHOWTIME for Billions.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mattyro7878 said:


> They made no offer when I cancelled after Westworld. Went over to SHOWTIME for Billions.


Same here.

Oddly, they haven't canceled this month's bill yet; they still show me owing for the month, when in fact they should owe me a tiny bit for the part of the last billing month that I didn't use.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

mattyro7878 said:


> They made no offer when I cancelled after Westworld. Went over to SHOWTIME for Billions.


Here in the Big South Region, Comcast very frequently has free "Customer Courtesy" subs to either Showtime or Starz for as long as two or three months. Unlike most app promos from the providers themselves or third parties such as Amazon (where you must cancel to avoid full charges), once the promo period lapses, the service is terminated rather than continuing automatically at the full rate. But you can always call back to ask to have the "Customer Courtesy" sub renewed. I did this with HBO for years (but Comcast no longer offers HBO as a "Customer Courtesy") and then with SHO, and I am currently on a two-month free promo for Starz.

Note, however, that not every Comcast region has the same promos. YMMV.


----------



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> I'm too lazy to keep turning them on and off all the time. I tried that with Hulu for a while, since they only have a few originals we actually watch, and just got lazy and stopped. No way I'm doing that with 10 different services. Plus a lot of them have a special price if you sign up for a year and some even have like a cool off period where if you quit then you have to wait a few months before you can rejoin.


Which one's have a cooling off period? I've never heard of a single service that won't take your money when you want to give it to them.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

janitor53 said:


> Which one's have a cooling off period? I've never heard of a single service that won't take your money when you want to give it to them.


I believe he is referring to the promotional offers, such as a one-week or one-month free trial subscription. There is often a stipulation that you must not have been a subscriber for a certain period (usually six months or one year) in order to qualify for the promotional pricing.


----------



## hahathatsfunny (Jul 29, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> They're going to have some originals. Like originals specific to this service that will not be on the regular HBO. It is kind of insane. Especially since some of us get HBO for "free" bundled into our cable package and will now be faced with potentially paying for this as well just to get access to the originals. (none of the announced originals appeal to me, so not jumping on that bandwagon just yet)
> 
> But this streaming thing is getting insane. If you add up what you pay for all the various streaming apps now (assuming you subscribed to commercial free version of them all) you'd be paying more than cable....
> 
> ...


And, Smithsonian Channel Plus for $4.99/month.

Also, Starz! (price varies with discounts) and Epix (can be paid separately for $5/month on Sling).

Hulu will be offering HBO Max too. I signed up for the $10.99 offer directly through HBO though, but otherwise, would prefer it integrated with the Hulu search.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> They're going to have some originals. Like originals specific to this service that will not be on the regular HBO. It is kind of insane. Especially since some of us get HBO for "free" bundled into our cable package and will now be faced with potentially paying for this as well just to get access to the originals. (none of the announced originals appeal to me, so not jumping on that bandwagon just yet)
> 
> But this streaming thing is getting insane. If you add up what you pay for all the various streaming apps now (assuming you subscribed to commercial free version of them all) you'd be paying more than cable....
> 
> ...


Wow... You truly are "all in" on this streaming model!!!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

hahathatsfunny said:


> Hulu will be offering HBO Max too. I signed up for the $10.99 offer directly through HBO though, but otherwise, would prefer it integrated with the Hulu search.


Nice! Where can I find the $10.99 deal? I am up for saving the extra dollar if I can avoid it! 

Or was that a typo?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> Wow... You truly are "all in" on this streaming model!!!


I actually don't pay for YouTube TV, but do pay $11/mo for YouTube Premium to avoid commercials. Also HBO and Sho are currently part of my cable package so those aren't extra. And Peacock isn't available to me yet. Although I do pay for a couple not on that list like DCU and Curiosity Stream, so my streaming bill is quite high.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I actually don't pay for YouTube TV, but do pay $11/mo for YouTube Premium to avoid commercials. Also HBO and Sho are currently part of my cable package so those aren't extra. And Peacock isn't available to me yet. Although I do pay for a couple not on that list like DCU and Curiosity Stream, so my streaming bill is quite high.


Wow...even more impressive... You haven't cut the cord and are paying for cable (and premium channels), as well as an impressive set of streaming services?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

MikeekiM said:


> Wow... You truly are "all in" on this streaming model!!!


Given that those of us who don't want to risk a virus are staying out of movie theaters, "all in" isn't a bad idea, economically.

Regular subscriptions:
Amazon Prime (doesn't count for reasons mentioned by others)
Netflix $13
HBO Now $13 (cancelling in 12 months) 
Hulu ad-free (family provided) 
Apple TV + - $0 (bought an iPad)
----
Active but will be cancelled
CBSAA - $5 (ad-free average for 3-6 months/year)
Epix - $1 (2 months Prime)
STARZ - $5 (3 months Prime)
Sundance $0 (3 months T-Mobile)
YouTube Premium $0 (2 months T-Mobile)

I prefer to temporarily subscribe either on Apple TV or Amazon. Amazon offers more promos and 5% back with their CC. Apple has 20% off gift cards.

No Netflix discounted gift cards in almost a year is making me reconsider it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> Wow...even more impressive... You haven't cut the cord and are paying for cable (and premium channels), as well as an impressive set of streaming services?


Yep. I tried to get my wife to cut the cord, but she wont go for it. She likes her TiVo and she watches some obscure channels that aren't all available on OTT services. Actually Fubo has them all, but they want $80/mo for the package that has them all which when we add back HBO and Sho is basically what we're paying for the TV portion of our cable anyway.

I watch 95% streaming these days, but she's still 50/50.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Yep. I tried to get my wife to cut the cord, but she wont go for it. She likes her TiVo and she watches some obscure channels that aren't all available on OTT services. Actually Fubo has them all, but they want $80/mo for the package that has them all which when we add back HBO and Sho is basically what we're paying for the TV portion of our cable anyway.
> 
> I watch 95% streaming these days, but she's still 50/50.


It's a good thing I get stellar OTA reception in my area via my antenna set-up. Our transmitter is 40 miles away, yet for some reason I am getting just about every thing I want...

I kind of understand where your wife is coming from, and I am not sure that she would like Fubo, even if it were affordable... What I have found is that I am completely old-school when it comes to consuming live channel content... I want to turn on my TV and as immediately as possible start to channel surf. That use case works for me.

Having that same content available from inside an app simply does not resonate with me. Through the free SlingTV Happy Hour promotion, I have access to all of the typical cable channels that I used to surf back in my pre-cutting-the-cord days, including HGTV, Food Network, MTV, TNT, CNN, etc... But for some reason, just having access to these live channels with an App as the aggregation point simply does not work for me. I used to channel surf to Food Network and HGTV all the time. Yet having to launch the SlingTV app to get to those channels is enough of a barrier to prevent me from watching it.

For some reason, on-demand streaming content doesn't have that same use-case barrier for me. I want to watch Handmaid's Tale, I launch the Hulu app... I want to watch Rack Ryan, I launch the Amazon Prime Video App... It works well for me, and I don't give it a second thought...

Honestly, I have a hard time explaining or rationalizing my behavior...but it is absolutely real for me...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> It's a good thing I get stellar OTA reception in my area via my antenna set-up. Our transmitter is 40 miles away, yet for some reason I am getting just about every thing I want...
> 
> I kind of understand where your wife is coming from, and I am not sure that she would like Fubo, even if it were affordable... What I have found is that I am completely old-school when it comes to consuming live channel content... I want to turn on my TV and as immediately as possible start to channel surf. That use case works for me.
> 
> ...


Have you looked at that new TiVo streamer? It uses Sling for live TV but it has a live TV button and channel up/down so you can just surf if you want. I don't need that part, but sounds like it might be perfect for someone like you.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Have you looked at that new TiVo streamer? It uses Sling for live TV but it has a live TV button and channel up/down so you can just surf if you want. I don't need that part, but sounds like it might be perfect for someone like you.


No... I have discovered/realized that 95% (and that's being generous...I think it is closer to 100%) of my live linear television viewing is sourced from the major networks (ABC, NBC, FOX, CBS, PBS & CW). And as I mentioned, I am fortunate enough to live in an area with good OTA reception saturation.

So my TiVo Roamio OTA services my live linear programming needs just fine... Plus, not-so-secretly, I like "free"... 

But yes, if I had poor reception, or had more dependency on the typical cable channels, it sounds like that would potentially be a good solution for me...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> No... I have discovered/realized that 95% (and that's being generous...I think it is closer to 100%) of my live linear television viewing is sourced from the major networks (ABC, NBC, FOX, CBS, PBS & CW). And as I mentioned, I am fortunate enough to live in an area with good OTA reception saturation.
> 
> So my TiVo Roamio OTA services my live linear programming needs just fine... Plus, not-so-secretly, I like "free"...
> 
> But yes, if I had poor reception, or had more dependency on the typical cable channels, it sounds like that would potentially be a good solution for me...


Just FYI but they make a device called the AirTV 2 which will actually allow you to record/watch OTA via the Sling app and it works on this new TiVo streamer. I believe it even works if all you have is a free Sling account and don't subscribe to any of their channels.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I just cancelled my HBO through Xfinity which was $15/mo plus taxes and am going to sign up for HBO Max at the $11.99/mo rate. Definitely more convenient to flip to HBO through the regular TiVo box, but to save a few bucks and have expanded programming, why not go Max?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

MikeekiM said:


> Nice! Where can I find the $10.99 deal? I am up for saving the extra dollar if I can avoid it!
> 
> Or was that a typo?


You can sign up at the link below for the promotional rate (which, please note, is $11.99, not $10.99). The reduced price is good for the first year, after which it automatically reverts to the full price (currently $15 p.m.). But, as it is a monthly subscription, you can cancel at any time.

HBO Max



dmk1974 said:


> I just cancelled my HBO through Xfinity which was $15/mo plus taxes and am going to sign up for HBO Max at the $11.99/mo rate. Definitely more convenient to flip to HBO through the regular TiVo box, but to save a few bucks and have expanded programming, why not go Max?


I wouldn't wait too long if I were you. Warner Media has written that they are only providing "a limited number" of these promo subs, which I interpret as meaning that they could pull the plug at any time prior to the May 1̶7̶ HBO Max launch date for any reason. Or it could just be a marketing come-on.

Correction: May 27


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

May 27...


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

chiguy50 said:


> I wouldn't wait too long if I were you. Warner Media has written that they are only providing "a limited number" of these promo subs, which I interpret as meaning that they could pull the plug at any time prior to the May 17 HBO Max launch date for any reason. Or it could just be a marketing come-on.


Yeah, I figure it's a marketing push to get subs added asap.

I was also thinking, can't I just sign up directly through the Apple Store HBO Now (or Max when it drops) app on my iPhone? I always stock up on iTunes GCs at holiday when they are on sale for 21% off anyway. Effectively would be the same price as the "promo" then, right?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

dmk1974 said:


> Yeah, I figure it's a marketing push to get subs added asap.
> 
> I was also thinking, can't I just sign up directly through the Apple Store HBO Now (or Max when it drops) app on my iPhone? I always stock up on iTunes GCs at holiday when they are on sale for 21% off anyway. Effectively would be the same price as the "promo" then, right?


AFAIK the advertised discount is only available through Warner Media (AT&T's controlling corporate entity for HBO). I imagine that if you sign up elsewhere, you would have to make sure to use the discount source (e.g., a gift card) each time a monthly payment is due, whereas the promo rate through HBO Now applies automatically for the first 12 months or until the subscription is cancelled.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I may hold off on this promo. Just read on Reddit that HBO Max and Roku don't yet have an agreement for the app.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

dmk1974 said:


> I may hold off on this promo. Just read on Reddit that HBO Max and Roku don't yet have an agreement for the app.


Then who will have it? Why couldn't they just add everything to the current Now app?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

schatham said:


> Then who will have it? Why couldn't they just add everything to the current Now app?


Apple and Android devices have been announced so far. AT&T mentioned that it would be on most devices besides Amazon's FireTV. After that, Roku clarified that they don't have a deal yet either.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I noticed just today on a number of media sites that HBO Max will also include the (entire?) Criterion Collection. I see it was announced last fall but didn't seem to get that much publicity on mainstream sites (and I wasn't able to find any mention on TCF). To me this is a huge added value for very little (if any) additional HBO cost. And this is on top of other added movie libraries. However if Comcast doesn't provide Max and Roku can't come to an agreement with AT&T, I personally don't have any device to view Max at this time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

humbb said:


> I noticed just today on a number of media sites that HBO Max will also include the (entire?) Criterion Collection. I see it was announced last fall but didn't seem to get that much publicity on mainstream sites (and I wasn't able to find any mention on TCF). To me this is a huge added value for very little (if any) additional HBO cost. And this is on top of other added movie libraries. However if Comcast doesn't provide Max and Roku can't come to an agreement with AT&T, I personally don't have any device to view Max at this time.


That would be odd...Criterion just launched its own streaming service last year. Seems to me putting their material on HBO Max would pretty much kill them off...or maybe they're giving up?


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

humbb said:


> I noticed just today on a number of media sites that HBO Max will also include the (entire?) Criterion Collection. I see it was announced last fall but didn't seem to get that much publicity on mainstream sites (and I wasn't able to find any mention on TCF). To me this is a huge added value for very little (if any) additional HBO cost. And this is on top of other added movie libraries. However if Comcast doesn't provide Max and Roku can't come to an agreement with AT&T, I personally don't have any device to view Max at this time.


Same here with respect to Roku. I have 5 TVs with Roku in my house. Couple Apple TV boxes, but that won't cut it.

I'm ok with not having HBO on Xfinity and converting to the streaming HBO Max, but would be nice if Xfinity subs includes Max for no additional cost.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Additional info:

HBO Max adds Altice USA, Verizon, Cox and more to distribution list


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Johncv said:


> Additional info:
> 
> HBO Max adds Altice USA, Verizon, Cox and more to distribution list


On FireTV HBO NOW is available, yet supposedly no agreement yet for HBO MAX for Fire TV. I'm using HBO NOW on FireTV, so does that mean starting May 27 HBO NOW will no longer work? Or will it be a subset of content that is available on HBO MAX? Confusing.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

moyekj said:


> On FireTV HBO NOW is available, yet supposedly no agreement yet for HBO MAX for Fire TV. I'm using HBO NOW on FireTV, so does that mean starting May 27 HBO NOW will no longer work? Or will it be a subset of content that is available on HBO MAX? Confusing.


Who knows! I use Roku and have the same questions. Will this be a real HBO Cinemax merge with all content or a hodgepodge of both, but not all content of both?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

moyekj said:


> On FireTV HBO NOW is available, yet supposedly no agreement yet for HBO MAX for Fire TV. I'm using HBO NOW on FireTV, so does that mean starting May 27 HBO NOW will no longer work? Or will it be a subset of content that is available on HBO MAX? Confusing.


Yes it is confusing, but as I understand it HBO Now will continue to function, you just will not have assess to the complete library of TV/Movies that will be on HBOMax.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Johncv said:


> Yes it is confusing, but as I understand it HBO Now will continue to function, you just will not have assess to the complete library of TV/Movies that will be on HBOMax.


I was told by a tech support rep that they will be phasing out the HBO Now app in order to transition all those subs to HBO Max. Your sub to HBO Now entitles you access to the full HBO Max content, but AIUI you must use the new HBO Max app, on which you can log in with your HBO Now credentials.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

HBO knows how many subscribers use which platform and I'd be willing to bet Roku is at the top of that list.

It would be a roll out failure if Roku is not included.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

schatham said:


> HBO knows how many subscribers use which platform and I'd be willing to bet Roku is at the top of that list.
> 
> It would be a roll out failure if Roku is not included.


I haven't had HBO TV for many years. I did the subscription for the 'reduced rate' and immediately got access to I guess 'NOW' - they mention no Roku yet for MAX so I'll see what actually happens. I do have ATV+ and when using Roku and ATV+ they've always got their 'solicitations' available as if a person was actually using an ATV device. I was curious as to what might happen if after 27th a person takes the ATV 'invite' on the Roku and then let's ATV know - "hey I have this 12 month feature direct with HBOMAX"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

WVZR1 said:


> I haven't had HBO TV for many years. I did the subscription for the 'reduced rate' and immediately got access to I guess 'NOW' - they mention no Roku yet for MAX so I'll see what actually happens.


To be fair, there's no Max yet for ANYTHING. It hasn't launched yet.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To be fair, there's no Max yet for ANYTHING. It hasn't launched yet.


3 more days.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That would be odd...Criterion just launched its own streaming service last year. Seems to me putting their material on HBO Max would pretty much kill them off...or maybe they're giving up?


Criterion to be on HBO Max:
Here are the hundreds of classic movies people can stream on HBO Max

Is Criterion just the streaming version of TCM?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To be fair, there's no Max yet for ANYTHING. It hasn't launched yet.


But you'd think with three days to go they would have agreements in place with streaming devices and announce them to the public. Or are they playing chicken with the streamers?
I don't have any streaming devices other than a cheap firestick and my TiVos. I was hoping the Max app will be available for my LG TV, but since the LG doesn't have any HBO apps now, that seems remote. I may be relegated to airplaying it to the TV from an iOS device.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

UCLABB said:


> Criterion to be on HBO Max:
> Here are the hundreds of classic movies people can stream on HBO Max
> 
> Is Criterion just the streaming version of TCM?


Criterion is a high-end DVD/Blu-ray label (they've been big with connoisseurs since the days of Laser-Disc); they launched their own streaming service early last year.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> I asked again yesterday and was given the same "Comcast has no plans at present to offer HBO Max" response. I therefore went ahead and cancelled my Comcast sub to HBO in favor of the $12 p.m. HBO Max offer through HBO Now. I figure I can always cancel the stand-alone month-to-month HBO Max sub and go back to Comcast for the linear HBO channels if and when it suits me.


UPDATE: As of today, I was told that Comcast is now openly in negotiations with AT&T to carry HBO Max. They have reportedly received a lot of customer feedback asking for this streaming feature alongside the HBO linear channels. It remains to be seen whether the negotiations will be fruitful and how long it will take, what the subscription price will be, and how it will be accessed (via an expanded HBO Go app?).

Further confirmation is provided in this article today. ("HBO is still rushing to make a deal with Roku and Comcast.")


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Criterion is a high-end DVD/Blu-ray label (they've been big with connoisseurs since the days of Laser-Disc); they launched their own streaming service early last year.


My error, I quickly read Warner Bros. and Criterion and missed the comma. That's nice. I'm surprised Criterion would do this as it would more or less kill its own channel as you said.


----------



## Noctaire (May 25, 2020)

The big question in my mind is whether or not the streaming device manufacturers will keep up with all these new services. Amazon seems to be releasing the apps in FireTV fast; Roku sometimes falls a little behind but for big services they’re fast as well. Channel master is a complete disaster and they seem satisfied with their lack of major services. TiVo...they seem to be more focused on just the biggies. (Where’s Disney Plus though...?) HBO/WM definitely counts as a biggie, so my assumption would be one or t’other has already reached out to the other to try to accommodate the roll out. HBOMax is a big deal from a content perspective - yet another Goliath of content in the industry. If TiVo misses out there, they’ll just drive customers into a more proactive solution like FireTV or Roku. Case in point - we moved over years ago because TiVo was dragging their feet and I am only just now considering combining streaming and DVR again.

NOW TiVo is releasing an overpriced streaming only device into a market already dominated by Roku and FireTV. There’s really nothing to differentiate their product from the well established Roku, and it certainly doesn’t offer anything more than its competitors.

All in all, I just think the company is out of touch with the market and that’s a bummer because we really do like the TiVo DVR functionality. If they could combine that with all the streaming services we use and keep up to date (like with HBO Max), they’d dominate their own corner of the market while stealing from the streaming device market.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Got this email last evening:



> *COUNTING DOWN TO HBO MAX*
> It's almost here - 10,000+ hours of entertainment, curated just for you. Your HBO experience will be delivered by WarnerMedia's brand new platform, HBO Max.
> 
> *Tomorrow, your HBO NOW app will automatically update to the HBO Max app on supported devices.* (Please make sure your auto app updates are turned on.)
> ...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Went to my TV, and the new app wasn't there. Went to the app store, and it was listed as installed. Hit the "update" button, it updated, and then it displayed.

My guess is that the app was downloaded and installed invisibly earlier, and there was an update today to make it visible.

When I opened it, I didn't have to log in. But it didn't carry over my watch-list (or whatever they call it) from HBO Now (which no longer shows up).

Kinda strange adding Doom Patrol to my watch-list!


----------



## Noctaire (May 25, 2020)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Went to my TV, and the new app wasn't there. Went to the app store, and it was listed as installed. Hit the "update" button, it updated, and then it displayed.
> 
> My guess is that the app was downloaded and installed invisibly earlier, and there was an update today to make it visible.
> 
> ...


Did the new HBO Max icon show up on your TiVo or are you referring to another device...?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

My TV.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Went to my TV, and the new app wasn't there. Went to the app store, and it was listed as installed. Hit the "update" button, it updated, and then it displayed.
> 
> My guess is that the app was downloaded and installed invisibly earlier, and there was an update today to make it visible.
> 
> ...


What kind of TV is it? I have Roku and as of this morning seems they haven't reached an agreement although I'm sure one will come soon as that's a huge loss for HBO. This is the list that came in my email today (I already subscribed and pre ordered earlier this month) For now I'll have to watch on my Apple TV or my new TiVo Stream 4K










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Noelmel said:


> What kind of TV is it?


It's a Sony. 2016 model, fortunately!


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

No Roku or Amazon Fire TV for HBO Max's debut. Apple and Google in.

"Roku and Amazon are the two largest streaming platforms, by far, with a combined 33% market share, according to Parks Associates, and* Max isn't available on either.* It is viewable on the two way smaller streaming player competitors, Apple TV (4%) and Google Chromecast (3%)."


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> UPDATE: As of today, I was told that Comcast is now openly in negotiations with AT&T to carry HBO Max. They have reportedly received a lot of customer feedback asking for this streaming feature alongside the HBO linear channels. It remains to be seen whether the negotiations will be fruitful and how long it will take, what the subscription price will be, and how it will be accessed (via an expanded HBO Go app?).
> 
> Further confirmation is provided in this article today. ("HBO is still rushing to make a deal with Roku and Comcast.")


And it's now official:

*Comcast To Bring WarnerMedia's HBO Max To Xfinity Customers*


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

chiguy50 said:


> And it's now official:
> 
> *Comcast To Bring WarnerMedia's HBO Max To Xfinity Customers*


Now how do I 'persuade' Xfinity/Comcast to link my X1 to HBOMAX after I took advantage of the 12 month reduced rate? Promoted directly from Warner/AT&T/HBO - I hadn't had HBO for several years!! I wasn't feeling rushed by the no deal yet with Roku but this may change things!


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

They just posted this on FB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

What a joke. They don't even have the full HBO NOW catalog and a bunch of holes in all the major streaming services.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

WVZR1 said:


> Now how do I 'persuade' Xfinity/Comcast to link my X1 to HBOMAX after I took advantage of the 12 month reduced rate? Promoted directly from Warner/AT&T/HBO - I hadn't had HBO for several years!! I wasn't feeling rushed by the no deal yet with Roku but this may change things!


Well, obviously you have to subscribe to HBO Max through Comcast in order to get the app through your X1; but that will also give you the HBO linear channels to boot.

As far as your sub through WarnerMedia, that is a month-to-month arrangement so you can cancel at any time and not have to pay anything more beyond the current month's $11.99 fee. I myself will be watching the status of HBO Max through Comcast and will be strongly tempted to change back if they implement it fully. I do miss the convenience of scheduling, recording, and keeping track of programs via One Pass.

And you can always ask Comcast to make the decision easier by compensating you in some form for the $3.00 increase in monthly fees in the first year. Maybe a one-time credit of $25 would be something to shoot for. Call it a win/win (N.B.: Comcast will probably make about $7.00 off of each $15 HBO Max payment).


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

chiguy50 said:


> Well, obviously you have to subscribe to HBO Max through Comcast in order to get the app through your X1; but that will also give you the HBO linear channels to boot.
> 
> As far as your sub through WarnerMedia, that is a month-to-month arrangement so you can cancel at any time and not have to pay anything more beyond the current month's $11.99 fee. I myself will be watching the status of HBO Max through Comcast and will be strongly tempted to change back if they implement it fully. I do miss the convenience of scheduling, recording, and keeping track of programs via One Pass.
> 
> And you can always ask Comcast to make the decision easier by compensating you in some form for the $3.00 increase in monthly fees in the first year. Maybe a one-time credit of $25 would be something to shoot for. Call it a win/win (N.B.: Comcast will probably make about $7.00 off of each $15 HBO Max payment).


So I guess I actually just wait until they actually have the HBOMAX implemented to approach them OR ............ ? The linear channel recordings certainly require giving this some thought! I thought you'd 'toss a thought' my way!! Thank You!!

I've a Darbee 5000S doing very well for me BUT I've a 5100CIE that I'm struggling with.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

WVZR1 said:


> So I guess I actually just wait until they actually have the HBOMAX implemented to approach them OR ............ ? The linear channel recordings certainly require giving this some thought! I thought you'd 'toss a thought' my way!! Thank You!!
> 
> I've a Darbee 5000S doing very well for me BUT I've a 5100CIE that I'm struggling with.


Yeah, I plan on waiting anyway since my first month's paid-up HBO Max sub via WarnerMedia runs through June 11. I hope that by that week it might be clear how well the Comcast implementation is working; if not, then I would wait at least one more month.

BTW, how ridiculous is it that the favorites in HBO Go or HBO Now do not carry over to HBO Max? I had to copy them over one at a time. Also, I was hoping for a more useful ordering mechanism on the shiny new Max app. But, no, you still can not reorder the favorites (other than deleting and re-adding) nor does there appear to be an automatic alert for a new episode (like in Netflex). And, of course, no 4K or HDR or Dolby Atmos (yet). Let's hope for better things to come.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

From the WSJ regarding the Amazon/HBO dispute: “WarnerMedia wants Ama-zon to shuttle subscribers to the HBO Max platform as it does with Netflix and Disney+ customers. Ama-zon wants to house the HBO Max content on Prime Videos Channels as it currently does with HBO.“

“The row with Roku centers around more traditional issues—revenue sharing and adver-tising, people familiar with the matter said.“

misc info: “Roku said it had 39.8 million active accounts at the end of the first quarter, a 38% increase from the same period last year. In 2019, just under 1 in 3 smart TVs sold in the U.S. were Roku TVs, Chief Executive Anthony Wood said in an earlier earnings call. Mean-while, Amazon said it had more than 40 million Fire TV active users globally as of Dec. 31.“

“Roku controlled 38% of the U.S. streaming-player market as of the first quarter of this year, ahead of Amazon’s 32%, Apple’s 13% and 9% for Chromecast, a player made by Alphabet Inc.’s Google, according to Parks Associates, a research firm.”

“The standoff in negotia-tions between Comcast and HBO Max that was resolved Wednesday morning centered on increased pricing for the streaming version of the premium channel, according to people familiar with the matter.”

“In some cases, distribu-tors have been able to leverage concessions from AT&T in return for agreeing to offer HBO Max. Charter Communications finally landed a carriage deal on AT&T’s DirecTV for the Los Angeles Dodgers channel it distributes for the team in return for an HBO Max pact, people familiar with the situation said.”


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

*Cinemax content will not join HBO Max: *Despite sharing half a name, HBO sibling network Cinemax will not be joining the HBO Max party. Reilly and Michael Quigley (executive vice president of content acquisitions for TNT, TBS, truTV, HBO, and HBO Max) confirmed in January 2020 that Cinemax legacy shows like _Banshee_ and _Strike Back_ will not be coming to the new streaming service.

HBO Max: Everything to Know About WarnerMedia's Streaming Service


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm lost at what HBO MAX brings to the table. Looking at it, I see the same content as HBO, plus some old TV shows that are already available. I believed they paid 1/2 billion (yup "B") to show Friends. Probably cost you a buck or two a month just for that show... I can complain as I get HBO MAX for free (via AT&T wireless.) Just don't see me watching it at all.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's an alternative to HBO.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I can't even sign in to HBO Max on my computer. The sign in link is dead at the point after entering name and password.
I can sign in to HBO NOW.

I decided to cancel, it's not as described originally. Not including Cinemax after saying it was is a joke. I can watch friends and those other shows on a other channels.


----------



## hahathatsfunny (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been asked or stated, but can one get the HBO Max content on Hulu with a Roku device?

I currently got the $11.99 discount promotion but have a Roku device so can only watch the non max HBO content on HBO Now. If I switch to HBO Max on Hulu, I'd pay $3 more per month, but would it guarantee the Max content, or would I have to have an Apple TV, or one of the other supported devices? Hulu apparently is offering HBO Max. I also like that it'd integrate the HBO content with the Hulu, Starz and Showtime in one app.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

hahathatsfunny said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked or stated, but can one get the HBO Max content on Hulu with a Roku device?
> 
> I currently got the $11.99 discount promotion but have a Roku device so can only watch the non max HBO content on HBO Now. If I switch to HBO Max on Hulu, I'd pay $3 more per month, but would it guarantee the Max content, or would I have to have an Apple TV, or one of the other supported devices? Hulu apparently is offering HBO Max. I also like that it'd integrate the HBO content with the Hulu, Starz and Showtime in one app.


HBO Max is only available via the HBO Max app, so no, you wouldn't get it no matter how you subscriber on your Roku right now.

That said, I can't imagine that it will be very long before the app is available for both the Roku and FireTV devices.


----------



## hahathatsfunny (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, thanks. As a Hulu customer as well, I thought HBO Max would be available and integrated in the Hulu app if I chose to get HBO through Hulu, but apparently not:

Hulu with HBO Max | Hulu

In the middle of the HBOMax on Hulu page, it has this information:

*More Favorites on the HBO Max App*
Stream iconic shows and movies like _Friends, Rick and Morty, South Park, Wonder Woman_, and *more with the HBO Max add-on, all on the HBO Max app. And if you already have the HBO on Hulu add-on, you now have access to HBO Max.
*
Kind of confusing in my opinion, and perhaps Hulu could have better displayed in the Manage Add On page in a more succint manner (HBO Max content requires HBO Max app). The main dashboard page in Manage Your Subscriptions just shows HBO Max for $14.99. The link under that has the information in the last sentence of a lengthy paragraph. (Sorry for coming off like a nitpicker but it's just not succint and direct enough from Hulu's site).


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> From the WSJ regarding the Amazon/HBO dispute: "WarnerMedia wants Ama-zon to shuttle subscribers to the HBO Max platform as it does with Netflix and Disney+ customers. Ama-zon wants to house the HBO Max content on Prime Videos Channels as it currently does with HBO."


Current HBO and CBSAA subscriber via Amazon Prime Video Channels

If I can't get Max via Amazon Channels, I'm not subscribing to it. No fond remembrance of the 5.1 support headaches I had with the native HBO Now and CBSAA apps. Plus I feel that AWS is just better at serving media than anyone else, including Netflix. And the X-Ray/IMDB metadata is a nice bonus.

I'm certain it'll be "fixed" eventually. (same with Roku) But this is the sloppiest streaming channel launch that anyone has ever seen.

HBO Max Is a Mess


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Saturn_V said:


> Current HBO and CBSAA subscriber via Amazon Prime Video Channels
> 
> If I can't get Max via Amazon Channels, I'm not subscribing to it. No fond remembrance of the 5.1 support headaches I had with the native HBO Now and CBSAA apps. Plus I feel that AWS is just better at serving media than anyone else, including Netflix. And the X-Ray/IMDB metadata is a nice bonus.
> 
> ...


well I would guess Amazon caves if they caved for Netflix and Disney. HBO just wants the same thing as those 2 guys.

HBO Max is weird branding to me though. They took a brand that has was sort of an elite premium brand and now filled it with all kinds of random content. They took a brand where they seemed to get a premium price for it and then they said hey, btw, we've been giving you too little content this whole time so now we're throwing in all this other content for the same price. IT just feels off.

...even though I tell myself well hey I get all this extra content for the same price as I was previously paying for HBO. What's the problem.

Meanwhile you gotta love how ATT is like, let's keep the Cinemax service separate because oooh we gotta "protect" that brand. 

IT seems to me maybe it should have been the other way around. Cinemax should have changed into this new all encompassing brand. And HBO could have remained a premium priced brand.

Although I do get that the HBO name was better known and that's why they expanded on it. And in this age of Netflix etc, the price of HBO was feeling even more expensive than before. Also I read that they have contracts with cable companies regarding the pricing of HBO and this has something with the $14.99 price and perhaps why they did what they did by all extra content to the existing HBO.

I don't find the launch that messy overall though because I expect it. I expect launch pains and growing pains.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Ads are coming to HBO Max.

AT&T Inc (T.N) said on Thursday it will bring its advertising unit Xandr under its WarnerMedia label, which is set to launch its streaming channel HBO Max in May.

AT&T brings ad unit Xandr under WarnerMedia ahead of HBO Max launch

AT&T launched Xandr in 2018 to offer partners a better way to target ads to consumers using data collected from phone, internet and TV services.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

schatham said:


> Ads are coming to HBO Max.
> 
> AT&T Inc (T.N) said on Thursday it will bring its advertising unit Xandr under its WarnerMedia label, which is set to launch its streaming channel HBO Max in May.
> 
> ...


Um...that article doesn't say anything about ads coming to HBO Max...just that HBO Max and Xandr will both answer to WarnerMedia in the AT&T corporate hierarchy.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

schatham said:


> Ads are coming to HBO Max.
> 
> AT&T Inc (T.N) said on Thursday it will bring its advertising unit Xandr under its WarnerMedia label, which is set to launch its streaming channel HBO Max in May.
> 
> ...


They have plans to also release a cheaper ad supported version. That is part of the hang up with Roku as Roku sells ads on its platform.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Um...that article doesn't say anything about ads coming to HBO Max...just that HBO Max and Xandr will both answer to WarnerMedia in the AT&T corporate hierarchy.


*HBO Max to Include Ad-Supported Tier, Live TV in 2021
*
AT&T told Reuters that, after HBO Max gets established, it'll explore an ad-supported tier. That ad-supported tier will require a subscription as well, but customers can save some money in exchange for sitting through ads.

HBO Max to Include Ad-Supported Tier, Live TV in 2021


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Good clarification. Ads in an already premium price point of $15/month would absolutely be a way to kill off the service really quickly. I'm already annoyed at the pre-roll crap you get when starting play on a title. At least when Amazon does that they give you an option to press button to skip it. Haven't seen that with HBO NOW/MAX.


----------



## hahathatsfunny (Jul 29, 2008)

tommiet said:


> I'm lost at what HBO MAX brings to the table. Looking at it, I see the same content as HBO, plus some old TV shows that are already available. I believed they paid 1/2 billion (yup "B") to show Friends. Probably cost you a buck or two a month just for that show... I can complain as I get HBO MAX for free (via AT&T wireless.) Just don't see me watching it at all.


I agree.

In contrast, Apple TV+ launched with a few series including _The Morning Show_, with high profile actors, Jennifer Anniston, Reese Witherspoon and Steve Carell. HBOMax should have had a series to launch exclusive like that, rather than _Friends_ and _Fresh Prince of Bel Air_ reruns. And I'm not sure the Anna Kendrick's _Love Life_ will do it for HBOMax. It looks to be just like a romantic comedy.

I will want to check out Lisa Ling's content when it is available. She was already working for CNN before, but I don't think her series will be high profile enough for majority to want to check out the max content of HBOMax.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The meh initial offering is probably why they deeply discounted it for one year. I subscribed but I could have done as well using 20% off iTunes cards. I hope they get new content and soon.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Beryl said:


> The meh initial offering is probably why they deeply discounted it for one year. I hope they get new content and soon.


Well said.... You would think they would have offered some new content at launch.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

tommiet said:


> Well said.... You would think they would have offered some new content at launch.


It was supposed to be the exclusive friends reunion that was shut down due to the virus. So it's still happening just later on. They have about 5 original shows. The biggest being the Anna Kendrick "Love Life"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I just want them to add the Roku app already!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The main draw of HBO Max for me is getting HBO cheaper than through Comcast. Everything else is bonus points.


----------



## hahathatsfunny (Jul 29, 2008)

Based on 19 reviews, Love Life didn't get a great score on Metacritic:
Love Life

But, when I run out of programming I suppose that I could check it out on my laptop/ Windows PC.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If they add ads, I delete the app


----------

